# Sticky  How to use the Reviews section



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Product Reviews gives C-F members a chance to review products they use so all members can review the pros and cons of a particular product. It is not an endorsement to buy a particular product!

The Product Reviews section is divided into different categories so choose the category that fits the particular product you want to review.


----------



## CichlidAdmin (Jun 4, 2013)

*Product Description:*
*Product Specifications:*N/A*Sponsor's Website:**User Ratings: -/5*

*Overall*:-/5*Value/Cost:*-/5*Effectiveness*:-/5*Quality*:-/5*Ease of use:*-/5


You can copy and paste this on your reviews as a template.


----------

